# Golovkin has no head movement, none



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Terrible performance against a welterweight. Thank God he ducked Ward that would've been a Gatti level beat down. He's lucky the middleweight division is so atrocious, I can't think of a decent middleweight boxer in the last 30 years he beats. 2009 Mayweather beats him easy. If Canelo doesn't sign the fight and clown this dude he's a bitch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I see why his backers are so risk adverse now


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

This your first time watching Golovkin?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i agree with everything except 09 fm. like he would've taken that fight lol


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If anyone thinks GGG was actually trying 100% your a retard, go watch the Lemieux fight thats him when hes being serious, the guy did not respect Kell at all


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Cool, it time for the Jacobs and Canelo of this world to fight this no head movement ggg


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If anyone thinks GGG was actually trying 100% your a retard, go watch the Lemieux fight thats him when hes being serious, the guy did not respect Kell at all


Just like he was sick when he fought Ouma or just let (fill in the blank) punch him in the face.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Just like he was sick when he fought Ouma or just let (fill in the blank) punch him in the face.


GGG had no gameplan tonight at all, he even said he would give himself a 3 or 4, the guy didnt even jab, to be fair he didnt need to move his head at all Brook wasnt on his level, he wouldnt need to move his head against Canelo either


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

When Flomo's attack. :lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Hopefully Canelo and Jacobs will be encouraged by this and find their balls to fight him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well hey if he's so defensively incompetent then maybe the rest of the division will grow some balls.



bballchump11 said:


> I see why his backers are so risk adverse now


Yeah. Jacobs, Canelo, Froch, DeGale and Ramirez are all safe, easy fights for GGG to try to seek out. Agreed. We only wanna see mismatches.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> If anyone thinks GGG was actually trying 100% your a retard, go watch the Lemieux fight thats him when hes being serious, the guy did not respect Kell at all


Lemieux is shit, he got his ass kicked by a 40 year old Rubio. Kelly Pavlik would've kod Lemuiex in 3 rounds. The middleweight division is probably the worst division in boxing in terms of skilled fighters.

Fights a decently skilled Welterweight who was just looking to make a quick buck and looks like shit.

Canelo should take this fight immediately. A guy who's gonna come straight at him with no head movement. That's a dream to someone of Canelos skill set.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lemieux is shit, he got his ass kicked by a 40 year old Rubio. Kelly Pavlik would've kod Lemuiex in 3 rounds. The middleweight division is probably the worst division in boxing in terms of skilled fighters.
> 
> Fights a decently skilled Welterweight who was just looking to make a quick buck and looks like shit.
> 
> Canelo should take this fight immediately. A guy who's gonna come straight at him with no head movement. That's a dream to someone of Canelos skill set.


So your going to bring up the Rubio fight? So you still think its the same Lemieux from the Rubio fight? ESB is that way --->


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Canelo should take this fight immediately. A guy who's gonna come straight at him with no head movement. That's a dream to someone of Canelos skill set.


lol, Makes you wonder why Canela vacated the title. He clearly wasn't confident. Doesn't have the guts


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> lol, Makes you wonder why Canela vacated the title. He clearly wasn't confident. Doesn't have the guts


I'd be shocked if they don't make the fight after seeing Golovkins performance.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'd be shocked if they don't make the fight after seeing Golovkins performance.


Did you hear Golovkin after the fight?

"This is sparring.. Not a world class fight"

GGG absolutely let brook hit him.. he said he wanted a street fight with brook..As soon as he turned it up, brook couldnt take it. He had brook badly hurt in the first round even






and of course this also is combined with brook being GGG's most talented opponent, he was throwing shots that GGG had not seen at that point as a pro.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Did you hear Golovkin after the fight?
> 
> "This is sparring.. Not a world class fight"
> 
> ...


Lol you golovtards are so deluded. Agree on your last statement. Brook is definitely the most skilled fighter Golovkins has fought which says lot bout his career


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol you golovtards are so deluded. Agree on your last statement. Brook is definitely the most skilled fighter Golovkins has fought which says lot bout his career


Thanks for the intelligent conversation. If you think its impossible that GGG let Brook look good to bait Canelo into a fight, you are deluded. You'll discredit GGG on anything :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'd be shocked if they don't make the fight after seeing Golovkins performance.


Are you going to put money on Canelo?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Thanks for the intelligent conversation. If you think its impossible that GGG let Brook look good to bait Canelo into a fight, you are deluded. You'll discredit GGG on anything :lol:


Nothing intelligent to say to someone who thinks Golovkins gets punched in the face on purpose. Even worse you think it's to bait Canelo into a fight. Golovkins has no head movement and has always struggle to get out of the way of punches. He has a good chin, elite power, timing and offensive punch selection how wee his defense has always been poor and He benefits from fighting in a poor division. I don't even consider the Ward fight a duck anymore, Ward would've annihilated him.

Canelo should fight him and beat him now before someone does it for him


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nothing intelligent to say to someone who thinks Golovkins gets punched in the face on purpose. Even worse you think it's to bait Canelo into a fight. Golovkins has no head movement and has always struggle to get out of the way of punches. He has a good chin, elite power, timing and offensive punch selection how wee his defense has always been poor and He benefits from fighting in a poor division. I don't even consider the Ward fight a duck anymore, Ward would've annihilated him.
> 
> Canelo should fight him and beat him now before someone does it for him


His defense is nothing special, but yeah thats part of GGG's game, exchanging with guys and letting them create openings and building confidence. I provided proof that GGG wanted to "street fight" Brook but i guess that means nothing to you even though he could have stopped brook in the first round.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

GGG was in control of this "fight" from the first bell til the stoppage.

To assume that the same guy shows up against a more serious opponent mean you dont know shit about boxin


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

so what. Still aint nobody beating him


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

He has a bit but needs more. It's a problem.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> GGG was in control of this "fight" from the first bell til the stoppage.
> 
> To assume that the same guy shows up against a more serious opponent mean you dont know shit about boxin


You golovtards are hilarious.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

MichiganWarrior said:


> You golovtards are hilarious.


There are people who are so good at their craft that they allow themselves to play games...if you ever seen somebody like that, Golovkin is one of those. He would be able to break down Brook with jabs and calculated power punches within a few rounds but he chose to swing to make it seem interesting and competitive.
Bring somebody into the ring like Jacobs, Sauders, Canelo and you will see a different fighter. This fight was a farce from the beginning, you dont have to be a golovtard to see that.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully Canelo or Jacobs think that too and fight him next.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> There are people who are so good at their craft that they allow themselves to play games...if you ever seen somebody like that, Golovkin is one of those. He would be able to break down Brook with jabs and calculated power punches within a few rounds but he chose to swing to make it seem interesting and competitive.
> Bring somebody into the ring like Jacobs, Sauders, Canelo and you will see a different fighter. This fight was a farce from the beginning, you dont have to be a golovtard to see that.


This fight wasn't a farce at all. Brook is the most skilled fighter Golovkin has ever faced and if he didn't bust Brooks eye socket in the 1st round (and Brooks team actually cared about winning) this would've been competitive into the later rounds. Brook won the first 3 of the 4 rounds easily. In the end Golovkin was always too big but the skill level equal or slightly in Brooks favor. Golovkin is lucky he fights in a very poor division. However, Canelo beats him.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

that makes all the shameful ducking even more pathetic then doesn't it? wouldn't you agree? don't you just think canelo is an even bigger bitch now?


----------



## Drinquor (Jul 26, 2013)

Canelo would rather "vacate the middleweight title and run away from Caneloweight down to 154" than fight this no head movement guy.

Sounds about right :lol:


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

How many fighters would kill for a bad performance like this, GGG broke Brooks face and stopped him in 5 rounds lol


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

The guy has absolutely no defense.... none. 

These Bumluvkinites are deluded if they think GGG gets punched in the face because he let's them, the guy makes Margarito look like Mayweather.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1269057273124855



Not bad for an off night

5th rd tko and broke his opponents eye socket


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Hopefully Canelo and Jacobs will be encouraged by this and find their balls to fight him.


You love hating on those Latin and black fighters


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

We all knew he had no head movement before and is easy to hit, this is nothing new.

What was a surprise was that Brook could take Golovkin's power for the most part, he didn't just fold when Golovkin hit him cleanly, amazing when you consider Brook isn't even a middleweight, he clearly is one tough SOB. It was also surprising how he fought back when he needed to, his spirit and desire to win matched his chin and bravery.

So what can we take from this fight. Firstly Brook is better than we thought and maybe a handful for anyone. Golovkin's power while impressive, won't discourage everyone and that even if Golovkin doesn't dominate you, he is relentless and will break you down unless you can find a way to stop him walking you down.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You love hating on those Latin and black fighters


You hate on white fighters so it evens out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You hate on white fighters so it evens out.


I love me some Kovalev and Paulie is one of my favorite fighters.

FAIL


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> You hate on white fighters so it evens out.


He's a total fuckwit, I used to think he was alright, any way, I once again made the mistake of coming in here, fuck this WB forum, these cunts fuck it completely, boxrec's current scene is a lot better for discussing boxing, and that's saying something, or the British forum here. As for the thread title, he's got granite in his chin and dinamite in both hands, who needs head movement!?

Any how, this is the last time I come in here, see you in the lounge.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You love hating on those Latin and black fighters


Yeah mate, hate on Roy Jones and hector Camacho. :good

Clear as day you hate whites and Asians but no worries, were doing all right in the world:hammertime


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

First he was like.



bballchump11 said:


> While you hate on blacks and latinos.





rjjfan said:


> Yeah I really hate on blacks and Latinos, thats why my username is of a black boxer and a Roman fan.


Then he was like.



rjjfan said:


> Hopefully Canelo and Jacobs will be encouraged by this and find their balls to fight him.





bballchump11 said:


> You love hating on those Latin and black fighters





thehook13 said:


> You hate on white fighters so it evens out.





bballchump11 said:


> I love me some Kovalev and Paulie is one of my favorite fighters.
> 
> FAIL


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> First he was like.
> 
> Then he was like.


Hehehhe. Big fail from that guy.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

is it because he's white?


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nothing intelligent to say to someone who thinks Golovkins gets punched in the face on purpose. Even worse you think it's to bait Canelo into a fight. Golovkins has no head movement and has always struggle to get out of the way of punches. He has a good chin, elite power, timing and offensive punch selection how wee his defense has always been poor and He benefits from fighting in a poor division. I don't even consider the Ward fight a duck anymore, Ward would've annihilated him.
> 
> Canelo should fight him and beat him now before someone does it for him


So, basically you're upset because he has no head movement.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I love me some Kovalev and Paulie is one of my favorite fighters.
> 
> FAIL


Theres clear bias mate. "Im not bias because i like kovalev"

I suppose that settles it then


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> If anyone thinks GGG was actually trying 100% your a retard, go watch the Lemieux fight thats him when hes being serious, the guy did not respect Kell at all


Its Michigan,goes with out saying hes a bona fida retard!


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I love me some Kovalev and Paulie is one of my favorite fighters.
> 
> FAIL


LMAO... basically the reverse of "Im not racist, i have black friends"...


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

GGG did not get punched on purpose ffs, he got punched and it didn't really bother him, people said the same dumb shit when Rees was landing on Broner.

Not being hurt by punches isn't the same thing as letting someone hit you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He's a total fuckwit, I used to think he was alright, any way, I once again made the mistake of coming in here, fuck this WB forum, these cunts fuck it completely, boxrec's current scene is a lot better for discussing boxing, and that's saying something, or the British forum here. As for the thread title, he's got granite in his chin and dinamite in both hands, who needs head movement!?
> 
> Any how, this is the last time I come in here, see you in the lounge.


yes yes yes, please fuck off and ask for the mods to delete your account again


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Yeah mate, hate on Roy Jones and hector Camacho. :good
> 
> Clear as day you hate whites and Asians but no worries, were doing all right in the world:hammertime


Most of my friends are white. I guess what I'm accusing you makes as much sense as you accuse me all the time. So maybe you should cut your race baiting bullshit out.

:abflabbynsick



thehook13 said:


> Theres clear bias mate. "Im not bias because i like kovalev"
> 
> I suppose that settles it then


Why would I dislike GGG because of his race but like Kovalev who is the same race? Or Paulie? Shit I even like Lomachenko. Lomachenko has a huge set of balls on him which I respect along with his skillset. Yall call me bias because I call GGG on his bullshit on fighting a welterweight when I shitted on Canelo just as hard even though I'm a fan of Canelo's. Yall are the bias ones.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

A race baiting Golovkin hate thread from the usual suspects who let GGG live in their head rent free. Now there's a surprise.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Most of my friends are white. I guess what I'm accusing you makes as much sense as you accuse me all the time. So maybe you should cut your race baiting bullshit out.
> 
> :abflabbynsick
> 
> Why would I dislike GGG because of his race but like Kovalev who is the same race? Or Paulie? Shit I even like Lomachenko. Lomachenko has a huge set of balls on him which I respect along with his skillset. Yall call me bias because I call GGG on his bullshit on fighting a welterweight when I shitted on Canelo just as hard even though I'm a fan of Canelo's. Yall are the bias ones.


You got yer petticoats in a tangle because of GGG challenging the dude whose cock you suck at 154 & the dude you who rams his cock up yer arse at 168 :lol:

Dunno why you're so personally invested in Floyd Joy & Dreward, leaping to their defence every tine a bad word's said about them :yep


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> When Flomo's attack. :lol:


Indeed, Golovkin wins & straight away the black Americans & wannabe black Americans(michigan warrior) are out trying to pick holes in him.

Pathetic.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nothing intelligent to say.


We know.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Most of my friends are white.


You see, when an obviously racist white guy says 'I've got black friends' to mask his racism we laugh at him. I'd laugh at you, but you'd probably call me racist.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> A race baiting Golovkin hate thread from the usual suspects who let GGG live in their head rent free. Now there's a surprise.


I feel bad for diving in the bullshit, but this bitch @rjjfan has been race baiting for a while, so I wanted to throw some dirt on him. I should be the bigger man, but I'm tipsy and tired. So fuck it. He despises latinos. That's fucked up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You got yer petticoats in a tangle because of GGG challenging the dude whose cock you suck at 154 & the dude you who rams his cock up yer arse at 168 :lol:
> 
> Dunno why you're so personally invested in Floyd Joy & Dreward, leaping to their defence every tine a bad word's said about them :yep


Who and what? You're disgusting man. A straight kretin. How do you come up with this filth? You need to go church


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wordup said:


> You see, when an obviously racist white guy says 'I've got black friends' to mask his racism we laugh at him. I'd laugh at you, but you'd probably call me racist.


 If GGG had Lomachenko's ambition, I'd probably be a fan of his.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Who and what? You're disgusting man. A straight kretin. How do you come up with this filth? You need to go church


Denial ain't a river in Egypt all y'all


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Denial ain't a river in Egypt all y'all


God bless you


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> God bless you


You should avoid alcohol, it exposes you as the hissy bitch you are.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If GGG had Lomachenko's ambition, I'd probably be a fan of his.


Yeah, as long as there were no decent African Americans as potential match ups you could live vicariously through though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You should avoid alcohol, it exposes you as the hissy bitch you are.


It must expose me as a mirror or something because all I see is some hissing :shifty


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Yeah, as long as there were no decent African Americans as potential match ups you could live vicariously through though.


You mean Gary Russel Jr? That was a fail.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It must expose me as a mirror or something because all I see is some hissing :shifty


Right, so you're a mirror in which you see hissing :lol:

That's pretty dumb, like I said, you should avoid alcohol.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Right, so you're a mirror in which you see hissing :lol:
> 
> That's pretty dumb, like I said, you should avoid alcohol.


probably should


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> probably should


Yep you dumb racist fucking wanker


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yep you dumb racist fucking wanker


Eloquent and subtle,but strangely very to the point.
As GGG would say,i Like!!


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

He uses a lot of ehadmovent just mostly offennsively and he isn't that great on the defence overall neither at blocking nor at most other things. His distance management is great though but he either has to chose between being exciting like vs brook or not getting hit like vs Lemieux


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Shit poster, shit thread.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> Hopefully Canelo or Jacobs think that too and fight him next.


Canelo ain't leaving the #1 division in the sport to fight a guy with no head movement.
Golovkin is ducking Canelo at 155,which is where the big fights are.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I see why his backers are so risk adverse now


Not many people remember.
Golovkin's toughest fight.





Never been high about Golly though.
Monroe fight also frustrated me, shame Willie did a quitjob


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> He's a total fuckwit, I used to think he was alright, any way, I once again made the mistake of coming in here, fuck this WB forum, these cunts fuck it completely, boxrec's current scene is a lot better for discussing boxing, and that's saying something, or the British forum here. As for the thread title, he's got granite in his chin and dinamite in both hands, who needs head movement!?
> 
> Any how, this is the last time I come in here, see you in the lounge.


i used to tolerate these guys for my love of discussing boxing but when the same fukwads that hate pac now coincedentally hate golovkin are the same fukwits that were giddy over the cops that were shot by the the blm terrorists you knew that there was no hope.

the threads are or were in the lounge and i could give two fuks about this forum to take the time to go looking for them. the shit was absolutely disgusting

as for the people that are 100 percent for certain and debunking the theory that golovkin intentionally wanted to give a bad performance...

http://www.latimes.com/la-sp-sn-boxing-gennady-golovkin-kell-brook-knockout-20160910-snap-story.html


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> He uses a lot of ehadmovent just mostly offennsively and he isn't that great on the defence overall neither at blocking nor at most other things. His distance management is great though but he either has to chose between being exciting like vs brook or not getting hit like vs Lemieux


Agree with this, Golovkin uses a bit of head movement on the front foot, not much, enough to take the sting out of shots but not to evade them. On the back foot he's pretty poor, not that hard to back up at all. Brook's gameplan was very good I thought, dunno who else can replicate it tbf. Canelo will have success against him, but can he keep up with the pace? He ain't keeping GGG at range that's for sure


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Yep you dumb racist fucking wanker


I love how dumb and lazy this accusation is. I hate on 1 white fighter in GGG, and you fuckboys are so puzzled. "OMG how can he not praise our god like we do?"

Well I give plenty of reasons that have nothing to do with race, but yall are so stupid. "Derr, cherry picking? Naw Brook is a good fight. You're just racist"


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

homebrand said:


> is it because he's white?


Kovalev has excellent head movement for a white boy. Ditto Lomenchenko who is probably p4p the best pure boxer in the world


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Kovalev has excellent head movement for a white boy. Ditto Lomenchenko who is probably p4p the best pure boxer in the world


Carl Frampton too. Current fighter of the year until Ward/Kovalev happens


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If GGG had Lomachenko's ambition, I'd probably be a fan of his.


:lol: No you wouldn't, shut the fuck up


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> :lol: No you wouldn't, shut the fuck up


:lol: yes I would, shut the fuck up


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah, GGG sucks. I really don't see why all the top MW are avoiding him like a fucking plague. Hell, Canelo pretty much handed the belt over to him.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yes I would, shut the fuck up


The second GGG was mentioned with Floyd, you hated him. We know your little ****** tendencies Chump, stop denying it. You post with emotions, you're like a bitch on her period..an emotional mess. I thought at one point you were gonna grow out of that once you hit puberty, but it appears you just are a bitch.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Only bballchump can say he's not racist against an_ Asian_ and proceeds to prove it by naming 2 _white_ fighers he does like.

Truth of the matter, I'm not racist against Lara, after all, I'm a fan of Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This thing about Golovkin letting people punch him is bullshit, sorry......


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> This thing about Golovkin letting people punch him is bullshit, sorry......


I agree, like I said, I just think he had no respect for Brook's power and was trying too hard for the KO. Walking him down and lunging in with hooks. When he started setting up shots in the 5th the fight was over.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I agree, like I said, I just think he had no respect for Brook's power and was trying too hard for the KO. Walking him down and lunging in with hooks. When he started setting up shots in the 5th the fight was over.


He would be more wary if Brook was some great puncher, no doubt. Sure. 
But I won´t accept this thing that "oh no, no, he is pretty good defensively but he simply let these guys punch him in the head for fun" that doesn´t happen, it doesn´t. He has holes in his games in terms of defense.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> He would be more wary if Brook was some great puncher, no doubt. Sure.
> But I won´t accept this thing that "oh no, no, he is pretty good defensively but he simply let these guys punch him in the head for fun" that doesn´t happen, it doesn´t. He has holes in his games in terms of defense.


I agree with you.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You love hating on those Latin and black fighters


And you love dick riding them and bumming Al haymon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> The second GGG was mentioned with Floyd, you hated him. We know your little ****** tendencies Chump, stop denying it. You post with emotions, you're like a bitch on her period..an emotional mess. I thought at one point you were gonna grow out of that once you hit puberty, but it appears you just are a bitch.


Why do yall keep continuing this lie? Sergio Martinez and Lara have called out and challenged Floyd for years yet they're some of my favorite fighters. And the only emotion I feel right now is pity for you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> And you love dick riding them and bumming Al haymon.


And you love riding my dick.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Only bballchump can say he's not racist against an_ Asian_ and proceeds to prove it by naming 2 _white_ fighers he does like.
> 
> Truth of the matter, I'm not racist against Lara, after all, I'm a fan of Bruce Lee and Jackie Chan.


:lol: rjjfan said whites and asians. So I was proving I don't dislike white fighters. Accusing me of disliking Asians is dumb also. What's the proof of that; because I don't like Pacquiao? There's plenty of reasons not to like him.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What's the proof of that; .


Golovkin the Asian boy










Here he is pre plastic surgery


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Golovkin definitely has problems defensively. A big problem with him is he is also very cocky, so once he gets hit, feels the power and it doesn't affect him he gets very lack defensively and gets a bit careless.

Brook did better than expected, but he still got his face caved in and beaten from pillar to post not even half way through the fight. So let's not act like this changes much.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Golovkin the Asian boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is Golovkin's country of origin on the continent of Asia?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Golovkin the Asian boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl I was shocked at how Asian his twin brother looked.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mrboogie23 said:


> is Golovkin's country of origin on the continent of Asia?


Yes.
Kazachstan is both Europe and Asia but the city he was born in is an Asian city.

Funfact:Wladimir is born in a more Eastern part of Kazachstan than Gennady.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl I was shocked at how Asian his twin brother looked.


His mother is Korean and that's not adding in the fact that Kazakhstan is already a very ethnically diverse country wig a rich history of pillaging and raping Mongols, Turks and Kipchaks. Golovkin DNA sample would have more genetic markers than a 5 dollar Whores vagina


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Vic said:


> This thing about Golovkin letting people punch him is bullshit, sorry......


Yeah he just abandons his defense, he did let Wade hit him with a combo though


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

In all seriousness who in the fvck likes or dislikes fighters based on race? I guess because everyone here isn't American this idea gets floated about, but for an American this is one of the most absurd ideas I've ever heard. I can kinda understand national pride and pulling for a fellow Brit, American, Mexican or whatever...but race, LMAO...GTFOH.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1284761671582587


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> This thing about Golovkin letting people punch him is bullshit, sorry......


The mans a pressure fighter, we used to see margarito do the same thing back in the day.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> The mans a pressure fighter, we used to see margarito do the same thing back in the day.


Oh, well..... Margarito had poor defense.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> Oh, well..... Margarito had poor defense.


Margerito and Golovkin walk down their opponents and give them the stern message their offense means nothing. Posters want to whinge about poor defence but seem to miss the point of this tactic.

One day it will backfire, it's a cocky move but an affective one if they can pull it off. to date Golovkin has scared the shit out of everyone they put in front of him


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Margerito and Golovkin walk down their opponents and give them the stern message their offense means nothing. Posters want to whinge about poor defence but seem to miss the point of this tactic.
> 
> One day it will backfire, it's a cocky move but an affective one if they can pull it off. to date Golovkin has scared the shit out of everyone they put in front of him


He could use some different types of movments to make himself less hittable. Chavez was a pressure fighter but not that hittable even when facing Hall of Famers like Edwin Rosario.

Anyway, I´m just saying.... Golovkin doesn´t need to be incredible defensively..


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Margerito and Golovkin walk down their opponents and give them the stern message their offense means nothing. Posters want to whinge about poor defence but seem to miss the point of this tactic.
> 
> One day it will backfire, it's a cocky move but an affective one if they can pull it off. to date Golovkin has scared the shit out of everyone they put in front of him


You're an idiot. Margacheato got his career ended by pacquiao because he lacked head movement. It's not a tactic is lack of skill. When you fight scrubs and welterweight yeah it doesn't matter, when you fight elites you'll be exposed


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Hopefully one day, the color of a fighter's skin will no longer be a factor. Just appreciate that fighter's skills and willingness to fight the elite of his division.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

How many times did Golovkin let Lemueux hit him cleanly? His defense is not nearly as bad as some of you make it out to be. He just doesn't put that much emphasis on defense when he knows he can take his opponents shots.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Hopefully one day, the color of a fighter's skin will no longer be a factor. Just appreciate that fighter's skills and willingness to fight the elite of his division.


Shut up you cunt


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> How many times did Golovkin let Lemueux hit him cleanly? His defense is not nearly as bad as some of you make it out to be. He just doesn't put that much emphasis on defense when he knows he can take his opponents shots.


Golovkin had a great jab and very tidy defence in that fight. There's no way he wants to be eating Lemieux punches unnecessarily

As Golovkin said in the post fight conference, Brooks power was not something he was concerned about


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

rjjfan said:


> Hopefully one day, the color of a fighter's skin will no longer be a factor. Just appreciate that fighter's skills and willingness to fight the elite of his division.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1284761671582587


Visually he looks a bit Charlie Zelenoffish in that video.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Differences between elite and "pretty good"


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will say that I believe Gennady needs to utilize head movement. I'm not sure why he doesn't employ it. I know he's an offense first type of fighter but so was a prime Tyson and he had amazing head movement.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Differences between elite and "pretty good"


Those GIFS mean nothing.

GGG is an elite fighter who has every Middleweight running from him.

The comparison with Kovalev is meaningless but if you really wanna look into it you should read what Darnell Boone had to say about them - http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...gey-kovalev-darnell-boone-20160420-story.html


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Those GIFS mean nothing.
> 
> GGG is an elite fighter who has every Middleweight running from him.
> 
> The comparison with Kovalev is meaningless but if you really wanna look into it you should read what Darnell Boone had to say about them - http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...gey-kovalev-darnell-boone-20160420-story.html


He's only posting those GIFS to big up Andre Ward. Michigan Warrior has got to be the most pathetically spasticated poster on these forums.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Wordup said:


> He's only posting those GIFS to big up Andre Ward. Michigan Warrior has got to be the most pathetically spasticated poster on these forums.


Personal opinion but I think GGG is levels ahead of Kovalev.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Differences between elite and "pretty good"


That's racist


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Differences between elite and "pretty good"


Yeah GGG didnt have the luxury of fighting a 49 year old fighter.

you just cherry picked gifs of GGG getting caught with a shot and of Kovalev looking good.

GGG is levels ahead of Kovalev. Just hasnt had the opportunity to prove it vs elite opposition.

Get him in the ring with Canelo, Jacobs, DeGale or Ramirez, GGG stops all of them.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

To me GGG seemed to switch off in that fight with Brook and he's done it in the past. I may be wrong but that could be becoming a habit and it's not a good one.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> In all seriousness who in the fvck likes or dislikes fighters based on race? I guess because everyone here isn't American this idea gets floated about, but for an American this is one of the most absurd ideas I've ever heard. I can kinda understand national pride and pulling for a fellow Brit, American, Mexican or whatever...but race, LMAO...GTFOH.


:deal Some people just aren't intelligent enough to look at a situation, hear opinions about it and take it from there... It's black and white, if you dislike such and such you're racist because it's impossible.. If you like such and such you're racist because he's said racist things. People are idiots.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Differences between elite and "pretty good"


Do you seriously think that was a clean punch, which landed with any effect at all?

Do you not understand what a head slip is?

Dude .........


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I agree with @turbotime , having some defensive head movement would help but its probably too late at his age to incorporate it. Today's MW are fortunate that there's no Julian Jacksons today.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mrboogie23 said:


> I will say that I believe Gennady needs to utilize head movement. *I'm not sure why he doesn't employ it.* I know he's an offense first type of fighter but so was a prime Tyson and he had amazing head movement.


Because it´s all about the mindset of a guy, how he trains and how he looks at fighting, and how disciplined he is.

Of course Golovkin and any guy at this level knows how to duck a punch, how to slip well. They all know how to do it. So much that he actually does eventually !

But it´s on a fighter´s mind to do it constantly and never overlook it, it´s in the guy´s unconscious part of the mind.
And it has a lot to do with the trainer he has. Tyson never overlooked it (at least when he was young).. well, because he was programmed to never overlook it, and when young he had the discipline to do what he was trained to do. He was told to move his head everyday, everytime, to exaustion since he started to put the gloves on, because the people that were with him, they knew the game too much !

Probably Golovkin overlooks this part and gets hit like that because he doesn´t respect the other guy, but that´s a terrible mindset to have IMO. He is doing himself no good if he is going to face better guys in the near future. His coach needs to be called on it if he gets knocked out soon by a quality fighter.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG gets sloppy for 1 fight and you guys think he can't move his head :lol:


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Because it´s all about the mindset of a guy, how he trains and how he looks at fighting, and how disciplined he is.
> 
> Of course Golovkin and any guy at this level knows how to duck a punch, how to slip well. They all know how to do it. So much that he actually does eventually !
> 
> ...


Quality post. I agree with you.

It will bite him in the ass eventually. Maybe not in his next fight, or anytime soon, but it will happen.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I agree with @turbotime , having some defensive head movement would help but its probably too late at his age to incorporate it. Today's MW are fortunate that there's no Julian Jacksons today.


Remind me, is he a white or black guy? Just so I know weather to like him or not.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Remind me, is he a white or black guy? Just so I know weather to like him or not.


Depends really, if you're like OP and his supporters, you may not like him because of his ambiguously white and Asian ethnicity. If you just like skilled offensive fighters regardless of whether he's Martian or Plutonian, there's much to like.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

As you can see Golovkin was able to move his head effectively in this fight. He was leading with his jab and had his feet well placed throughout the fight which were his first 2 lines of defense. Lemieux couldn't touch him so he was targeting the body and he didn't have much success doing so either.

Golovkin didn't respect Brook's power like he respected Lemieux's hence the 'streetfight' approach to the fight.

@18:48 is a great example of how GGG maneuvered himself when Lemieux tried to aim for a headshot.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

GGG doesn't move his head much cause he really doesn't need to(not cause he doesn't know how).

Some of you are making too much out of nothing. Brook's connect % was not that much better than Lemieux's. Really not much to see here.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> GGG doesn't move his head much cause he really doesn't need to(not cause he doesn't know how).
> 
> Some of you are making too much out of nothing. Brook's connect % was not that much better than Lemieux's. Really not much to see here.


And Lemieux/Stevens are harder hitters than Brook is (according to GGG himself) which is why GGG showed them more respect. GGG used head movement and footwork a bit more vs those two.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Wordup said:


> He's only posting those GIFS to big up Andre Ward. Michigan Warrior has got to be the most pathetically spasticated poster on these forums.


I don't need to big up Andre Ward you fat pasty Brit. Kovalev is ranked higher than Golovkin p4p and the winner rightfully will challenge Chocalito for the uno spot. Golovkin just fought a welterweight who's best win is Shawn Porter. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't need to big up Andre Ward you fat pasty Brit. Kovalev is ranked higher than Golovkin p4p and the winner rightfully will challenge Chocalito for the uno spot. Golovkin just fought a welterweight who's best win is Shawn Porter. Don't be ridiculous.


That's because everyone is doing their level best to avoid the guy you fat, ugly moron.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Because it´s all about the mindset of a guy, how he trains and how he looks at fighting, and how disciplined he is.
> 
> Of course Golovkin and any guy at this level knows how to duck a punch, how to slip well. They all know how to do it. So much that he actually does eventually !
> 
> ...


Exactly. Golovkins opposition has been poor for so long he might have picked up some bad habits. Canelo grows some balls, Golovkin gets exposed. No doubt


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I see why his backers are so risk adverse now


It's spelled averse. A-V-E-R-S-E. It's different than Adverse.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> It's spelled averse. A-V-E-R-S-E. It's different than Adverse.


Going to have problems with BEC with that kind of error.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I don't need to big up Andre Ward you fat pasty Brit. Kovalev is ranked higher than Golovkin p4p and the winner rightfully will challenge Chocalito for the uno spot. Golovkin just fought a welterweight who's best win is Shawn Porter. Don't be ridiculous.


Kovalev is absolutely ranked higher p4p than Golovkin, nobody is arguing that. He would have to be, considering his own division doesn't duck him.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Its sooooooo funny seeing the 3 or 4 guys on here who, fight in and fight out, just cannot find a good thing to say about Golovkin. LiL Boosie, Sweethome Bama, Michigan Warrior... every other post is about how GGG just aint that good. The guy now has 23 straight KO's, is very close to defending the 160 title as many times has B-Hop has, all the other top 160 fighters have either already been KO'd by him or are being aggressively protected by their promoters against him. And you guys are talking about his head movement and about how certain light heavyweights will beat him.

Fine. His head movement... he's no Marciano or 19 year old Mike Tyson. And he may not have jumped up to 168 when you wanted him to... but there's certain shit y'all just can't deny.. and y'all are on here every day denying.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Its sooooooo funny seeing the 3 or 4 guys on here who, fight in and fight out, just cannot find a good thing to say about Golovkin. LiL Boosie, Sweethome Bama, Michigan Warrior... every other post is about how GGG just aint that good. The guy now has 23 straight KO's, is very close to defending the 160 title as many times has B-Hop has, all the other top 160 fighters have either already been KO'd by him or are being aggressively protected by their promoters against him. And you guys are talking about his head movement and about how certain light heavyweights will beat him.
> 
> Fine. His head movement... he's no Marciano or 19 year old Mike Tyson. And he may not have jumped up to 168 when you wanted him to... but there's certain shit y'all just can't deny.. and y'all are on here every day denying.


I'm glad you didn't mention me. I was very complimentary toward GGG in his last meaningful fight :thumbsup

http://checkhookboxing.com/index.php?threads/golovkins-best-performance.75677/


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Its sooooooo funny seeing the 3 or 4 guys on here who, fight in and fight out, just cannot find a good thing to say about Golovkin. LiL Boosie, Sweethome Bama, Michigan Warrior... every other post is about how GGG just aint that good. The guy now has 23 straight KO's, is very close to defending the 160 title as many times has B-Hop has, all the other top 160 fighters have either already been KO'd by him or are being aggressively protected by their promoters against him. And you guys are talking about his head movement and about how certain light heavyweights will beat him.
> 
> Fine. His head movement... he's no Marciano or 19 year old Mike Tyson. And he may not have jumped up to 168 when you wanted him to... but there's certain shit y'all just can't deny.. and y'all are on here every day denying.


I said Canelo would beat him. Ward dont enter the conversation with his head movement that'd be a bigger mismatch than Floyd vs JMM. You can be impressed by koing welters and beating up a terrible division, I have higher standards however.


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Hopefully Canelo and Jacobs will be encouraged by this and find their balls to fight him.


Canelo KO Ggg Sept 16 2017


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Canelo KO Ggg Sept 16 2017


:lol:

By Sept '17, you'll be saying "they'll be fighting in 2018! Let the fight marinate!"


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :lol:
> 
> By Sept '17, you'll be saying "they'll be fighting in 2018! Let the fight marinate!"


Typical Canelo hater comment. It will only have been 16 months since he fought Amir Khan.

You must be a kid or just very immature if 16 months feels like a long time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I expect the race-baiting in this thread to not carry over to other threads. A bunch of bullshit. You can criticize Golovkin without being a racist. Saying Bball is a racist is stupid since he's always in the running for the best poster of the year.

In any case, Golovkin's defense needs work. He's a bit too upright and instead of bending at the waist uses his guard while waiting for an opponent to finish. Not a good habit. I think there's been a few times he let his opponent throw to tire themselves out as he stalks, but no way do I think Golovkin is eating hard counters and combinations on purpose.

A little over 1 minute in this foreshadowed Brook's success against Golovkin.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Typical Canelo hater comment. It will only have been 16 months since he fought Amir Khan.
> 
> You must be a kid or just very immature if 16 months feels like a long time.


It's like Deja Vu :lol:

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/12/...eportedly-agreed-to-likely-for-september-2016

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/12/hopkins-canelo-golovkin-will-happen-in-september-2016/


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It's like Deja Vu :lol:
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/12/...eportedly-agreed-to-likely-for-september-2016
> 
> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/12/hopkins-canelo-golovkin-will-happen-in-september-2016/


You can cry about it, or you can wait for it to happen. That's really your only two choices.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

IsaL said:


> Typical Canelo hater comment. It will only have been 16 months since he fought Amir Khan.
> 
> You must be a kid or just very immature if 16 months feels like a long time.


Typical Canela fan girl comment, the fact that the Amir Khan even took place is a disgrace. Not surprised to see a dumb flag waiving dick rider like you defend that though.

The only immature one here is you, thinking Canelo KOs GGG when he hasn't KOed anyone who wasn't a smaller, c level or chinny fighter :lol:

Keep smoking that piedra, vato.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I said Canelo would beat him. Ward dont enter the conversation with his head movement that'd be a bigger mismatch than Floyd vs JMM. You can be impressed by koing welters and beating up a terrible division, I have higher standards however.


I think you're gonna be very surprised at how outmatched Canelo will be against Golovkin. He doesn't hit hard enough to bother GGG and he is gonna get beat up and stopped in all likelihood should they fight. That's if he even decides to fight GGG at all.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

IsaL said:


> You can cry about it, or you can wait for it to happen. That's really your only two choices.


Or maybe it won't happen.

You forgot that option.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

IsaL said:


> You can cry about it, or you can wait for it to happen. That's really your only two choices.


Or we can condemn it and boycott Canelo's fights to pressure him, instead of saying "that's just how it is" and being quiet little sheep that pretend there's actually a good reason for denying us boxing 's biggest fight.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Or we can condemn it and boycott Canelo's fights to pressure him, instead of saying "that's just how it is" and being quiet little sheep that pretend there's actually a good reason for denying us boxing 's biggest fight.


It's easy to see his agenda, Bogo.

Dude wouldn't be defending Canelo if he wasn't a Mexican...shit he would probably be calling him out on his shit. Typical flag waiver.

Which is funny since most Mexicans have rightfully been calling Canelo out on his bullshit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> I think you're gonna be very surprised at how outmatched Canelo will be against Golovkin. He doesn't hit hard enough to bother GGG and he is gonna get beat up and stopped in all likelihood should they fight. That's if he even decides to fight GGG at all.


We will see, Canelo not some small welterweight and if Brook was able to land at will on Golovkin Canelo will have a field day. Hopefully Oskie finds his balls


----------



## IsaL (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Or maybe it won't happen.
> 
> You forgot that option.


ggg should have taken that 155 cw offer then...


Bogotazo said:


> Or we can condemn it and boycott Canelo's fights to pressure him, instead of saying "that's just how it is" and being quiet little sheep that pretend there's actually a good reason for denying us boxing 's biggest fight.


I would have rather seen Canelo continue to clean out the JrMw division


MichiganWarrior said:


> We will see, Canelo not some small welterweight and if Brook was able to land at will on Golovkin Canelo will have a field day. Hopefully Oskie finds his balls


Sept 16 2017

Canelo will slip and counter the shit out of GG


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit this guy is annoying


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We will see, Canelo not some small welterweight and if Brook was able to land at will on Golovkin Canelo will have a field day. Hopefully Oskie finds his balls


Cotto was able to take Canelo's best shots and was never really in danger of being stopped. GGG has taken clean shots from Stevens and Lemieux and was never really seriously hurt. I mean we'll never know for sure until they fight, but there is a reason Canelo is so hesitant to take this fight. I do think that you are underestimating GGG's defensive skills. He's no Floyd Mayweather, but he is definitely more than capable when he puts any effort in it.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

If GGG vs Canelo happens GGG will make it look much easier than people anticipate


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Canelo's accuracy is more troubling than his power. Golovkin is a tougher fight for Canelo, but GGG might be easier to land a combination on than Cotto. He won't be jabbing and circling like Cotto.



nvs said:


> If GGG vs Canelo happens GGG will make it look much easier than people anticipate


You think it will be one-sided?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think Canelo's accuracy is more troubling than his power. Golovkin is a tougher fight for Canelo, but GGG might be easier to land a combination on than Cotto. He won't be jabbing and circling like Cotto.
> 
> You think it will be one-sided?


Yeah but his punch will also be significantly harder than Cotto. Canelo hasn't been punched by a full fledged MW, much less one of the hardest hitting MW, so how well he takes GGG's shots will also affect his game plan. I could be wrong, but I see GGG absolutely dominating and giving Canelo the beating if his career.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If GGG had Lomachenko's ambition, I'd probably be a fan of his.


So trying to clean out the division you are currently in is unambitious, But Andre Ward did fuck all for years, yet you did/do nothing other than absolutely adore him.



Bogotazo said:


> I expect the race-baiting in this thread to not carry over to other threads. A bunch of bullshit. You can criticize Golovkin without being a racist. Saying Bball is a racist is stupid since he's always in the running for the best poster of the year.
> 
> In any case, Golovkin's defense needs work. He's a bit too upright and instead of bending at the waist uses his guard while waiting for an opponent to finish. Not a good habit. I think there's been a few times he let his opponent throw to tire themselves out as he stalks, but no way do I think Golovkin is eating hard counters and combinations on purpose.
> 
> A little over 1 minute in this foreshadowed Brook's success against Golovkin.


Yes you can criticise Golovkin, but when multiple posters are picking up on racial bias of certain posters then maybe they've got a point.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You think it will be one-sided?


I think it will be 8-4 or 9-3 range if it goes to scorecards which i doubt.
If GGG from Lemiux fight shows up it will be a brutal beatdown where Canelo has few glimpses of success but thats it.
Canelo has accuracy, counter punching and good punch variation going for him but he aint active enough to get the rounds or the stamina to keep up pace and keep GGG of him.

Once GGG gets that jab going it will be over for Canelo. Canelo is not a one punch KO artist and GGG has been in the ring with great punchers such as Stevens and Lemiux.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wordup said:


> So trying to clean out the division you are currently in is unambitious, But Andre Ward did fuck all for years, yet you did/do nothing other than absolutely adore him.
> 
> Yes you can criticise Golovkin, but when multiple posters are picking up on racial bias of certain posters then maybe they've got a point.


Ambitious is fighting for your 3rd title in 2 weight classes within your first 10 fights. Ambitious is when you can't get the best fighters to fight you at your weight class, you move up to fight the best there. That's ambitious.

Oh and this is ambitious also


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre Ward is a bitch ducking Gennady to fight that Russian with the skinny arms.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We will see, Canelo not some small welterweight and if Brook was able to land at will on Golovkin Canelo will have a field day. Hopefully Oskie finds his balls


Canelo and Brook aren't the same style of fighter though. Just because Brook was landing doesn't mean Canelo will. I'm sure GGG will fight a smarter fight against Canelo.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ambitious is fighting for your 3rd title in 2 weight classes within your first 10 fights. Ambitious is when you can't get the best fighters to fight you at your weight class, you move up to fight the best there. That's ambitious.
> 
> Oh and this is ambitious also


Spending - what a year & half sulking, then fighting at the weight he was an amateur at. Yet you swoon over him at any given opportunity.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> We will see, Canelo not some small welterweight and if Brook was able to land at will on Golovkin Canelo will have a field day. Hopefully Oskie finds his balls


Too bad Canelo doesn't actually believe he can do that, otherwise he would have told Oscar to make the fight like he did with Lara. DLH didnt want Lara to fight Canelo but it happened anyway because Canelo made it happen. Canelo is the one who needs to find his balls


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Spending - what a year & half sulking, then fighting at the weight he was an amateur at. Yet you swoon over him at any given opportunity.


You mean spending a year recovering from a shoulder surgery and then having promoter issues? I'm a big fan of Mikey Garcia too btw, but I was disappointed at his layoff as well. The layoffs weren't 100% their fault though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> I think it will be 8-4 or 9-3 range if it goes to scorecards which i doubt.
> If GGG from Lemiux fight shows up it will be a brutal beatdown where Canelo has few glimpses of success but thats it.
> Canelo has accuracy, counter punching and good punch variation going for him but he aint active enough to get the rounds or the stamina to keep up pace and keep GGG of him.
> 
> Once GGG gets that jab going it will be over for Canelo. Canelo is not a one punch KO artist and GGG has been in the ring with great punchers such as Stevens and Lemiux.


See I kind of don't think it makes sense when people say "GGG from the Lemieux fight". That was no doubt his best performance but he was boxing in and out because Lemieux was a mini tank with only one mode-come forward-who Golovkin could outbox. Lemieux himself had even less head movement than Golovkin and was there to be stuck with a jab and walked down. Canelo won't just stand there and let him do shit like this:










Golovkin will have to set up sneakier shots like this.










Though once he does it becomes a game of timing and Canelo might win that game.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ambitious is fighting for your 3rd title in 2 weight classes within your first 10 fights. Ambitious is when you can't get the best fighters to fight you at your weight class, you move up to fight the best there. That's ambitious.
> 
> Oh and this is ambitious also


Please go step by step how this fight was finally made...ambitious. GTFO

Ward is the biggest Diva in boxing, thinking he is worth more than he actually is. He was pretty much forced into this fight after not doing shit for two years. Nothing ambitious about this diva bitch. I wonder why you like him though?


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Please go step by step how this fight was finally made...ambitious. GTFO


It's something I've been somewhat vocal about too. I didn't realize getting backed into a corner because a network was tired of your shit was ambitious. I'm glad he signed the contract because it would have looked bad if he didn't.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Please go step by step how this fight was finally made...ambitious. GTFO
> 
> Ward is the biggest Diva in boxing, thinking he is worth more than he actually is. He was pretty much forced into this fight after not doing shit for two years. Nothing ambitious about this diva bitch. I wonder why you like him though?


Ward was always intending on fighting Kovalev. He just wanted to fight GGG next, but that fight didn't made due to... ambition.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward was always intending on fighting Kovalev. He just wanted to fight GGG next, but that fight didn't made due to... ambition.


Keep telling yourself that dumbass


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl Ward was backed into a corner and forced to face Kovalev. Holy shit, I'm done.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Keep telling yourself that dumbass


Yes, I'll tell myself the truth

From last year
"The Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense," Dan Rafael said on his chat on Friday at ESPN.com. "Ward isn't going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move to 175."


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes, I'll tell myself the truth
> 
> From last year
> "The Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense," Dan Rafael said on his chat on Friday at ESPN.com. "Ward isn't going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move to 175."


GGG has been wanting to unify the MW division for a while now. Everyone keeps ducking him. How is that not ambitious? It's not his fault he has bitches giving up their belts to avoid fighting him. And please, you'd have to be an idiot to not realize what a bitch Ward was. He HAD to take the Kovalev fight or he would of have just wasted his boxing career like he was for two years. Also, yes he is very ambitious going after a guy a weight class below him who has never fought at 168. Like I said, you're an idiot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> GGG has been wanting to unify the MW division for a while now. Everyone keeps ducking him. How is that not ambitious? It's not his fault he has bitches giving up their belts to avoid fighting him. And please, you'd have to be an idiot to not realize what a bitch Ward was. He HAD to take the Kovalev fight or he would of have just wasted his boxing career like he was for two years. Also, yes he is very ambitious going after a guy a weight class below him who has never fought at 168. Like I said, you're an idiot


Sergio Martinez was looking to unify the 154lb division, but he moved up and fought the lineal champion when he was being avoided. Vasyl Lomachenko wanted to unify his division, but he moved up to win his second title in 2 weight classes within 10 fights when he couldn't get fights he wanted. That's ambitious.

Ambitious is not dragging up a welterweight to 160lbs. You can call Ward a bitch all you want, but Ward is the one fighting the killer (literally) at a higher weight class while GGG is fighting a welterweight and a guy on house arrest this year.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Please go step by step how this fight was finally made...ambitious. GTFO
> 
> Ward is the biggest Diva in boxing, thinking he is worth more than he actually is. He was pretty much forced into this fight after not doing shit for two years. Nothing ambitious about this diva bitch. I wonder why you like him though?


What the hell? He wasn't "forced" into this fight and he almost completely cleaned out 168, and before that won a gold medal in the Olympics. He isn't the first to have legal issues and is giving us the biggest fight of the year. No reason to hate and act like he isn't ambitious.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What the hell? He wasn't "forced" into this fight and he almost completely cleaned out 168, and before that won a gold medal in the Olympics. He isn't the first to have legal issues and is giving us the biggest fight of the year. No reason to hate and act like he isn't ambitious.


Its his first real significant fight in five years he hasn't been injured that whole time and his legal issues were of his own doing.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Its his first real significant fight in five years he hasn't been injured that whole time and his legal issues were of his own doing.


Unless you have a copy of the contract it's pure speculation to blame a party. Ward is hardly the first fighter to call out a promoter or manager. Besides, even if they were his own doing, he made a choice because he felt something wasn't right. It doesn't mean he isn't ambitious or hasn't had an impressive career.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Unless you have a copy of the contract it's pure speculation to blame a party. Ward is hardly the first fighter to call out a promoter or manager. Besides, even if they were his own doing, he made a choice because he felt something wasn't right. It doesn't mean he isn't ambitious or hasn't had an impressive career.


He took his promoter to court and lost twice so I think its perfectly fair to say he was in the wrong.

He had a great career up until 2011 but its only because people know what he is capable of when he does actually fight that they still care.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ambitious is not dragging up a welterweight to 160lbs. You can call Ward a bitch all you want, but Ward is the one fighting the killer (literally) at a higher weight class while GGG is fighting a welterweight and a guy on house arrest this year.


You know that the only reason he fought Brook was because as usual, there was a problem with his opponent or his opponent's team. Eubank Sr. was being a bitch during negotiations. The guy on house arrest (Wade) was his mandatory.

The thing is you direct your hatred towards GGG instead of the other middleweight contenders who are ducking him. Brook was a replacement because Eubank's team created problems.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> He took his promoter to court and lost twice so I think its perfectly fair to say he was in the wrong..


I've personally sat in on plenty of cases that shouldn't have gone the way they did. Especially in arbitration. That alone isn't a basis alone to say whether fighting for a personal cause was worth it.



mick557 said:


> He had a great career up until 2011 but its only because people know what he is capable of when he does actually fight that they still care.


Right, because he proved it winning the Super Middleweight tournament and climbing the ranks pound for pound. Which is why it's silly to say the man isn't ambitious or hasn't had a quality career. We were all upset he was out for so long, but now that he's back he's taking on the best once again. No reason to hate on that.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I've personally sat in on plenty of cases that shouldn't have gone the way they did. Especially in arbitration. That alone isn't a basis alone to say whether fighting for a personal cause was worth it
> 
> Right, because he proved it winning the Super Middleweight tournament and climbing the ranks pound for pound. Which is why it's silly to say the man isn't ambitious or hasn't had a quality career. We were all upset he was out for so long, but now that he's back he's taking on the best once again. No reason to hate on that.


That's speculation on your part. The facts we have is that he took his promoter to court and lost.

Not hating at all its just a shame it took so long.

He is back now and doing what every boxer who aims to be the best in his division should be doing and that's fighting the next best guy.

Wards fighting Kovalev, Golovkin has been trying to fight Alvarez. The ambition is the same.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

mick557 said:


> That's speculation on your part. The facts we have is that he took his promoter to court and lost.


I'm not speculating either way, I just don't take a court's word for granted.



mick557 said:


> Not hating at all its just a shame it took so long.
> 
> He is back now and doing what every boxer who aims to be the best in his division should be doing and that's fighting the next best guy.
> 
> Wards fighting Kovalev, Golovkin has been trying to fight Alvarez. The ambition is the same.


I could agree with that. I mean moving up to face Kovalev is the bigger risk but Golovkin is trying to make the best fights possible around his weight before moving up. Cleaning out the names around his weight first is smart.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You know that the only reason he fought Brook was because as usual, there was a problem with his opponent or his opponent's team. Eubank Sr. was being a bitch during negotiations. The guy on house arrest (Wade) was his mandatory.
> 
> The thing is you direct your hatred towards GGG instead of the other middleweight contenders who are ducking him. Brook was a replacement because Eubank's team created problems.


It would seem that many of you miss a key point...even if he "unifies the division", who the fvck would he have beat that's any better than the guys he's already beat? This does nothing for his legacy, as the MW division is so devoid of talent at this time...so my question is what's the point? I don't have an issue with the fighter GGG is, he's really good, but I'd like (selfish of me, I know) to see him fight other really good fighters so that I/we can evaluate how good he really is or isn't. I have no doubt he could/would beat some other really good fighters, and is capable of being great...but stop talking about it and go do it, that's all I'm saying. Him beating Quillin, Jacobs, Billy Joe Saunders, or whomever does absolutely nothing to boost his standing in terms legacy and/or proving how good he is.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

He showed some good head movement against Lemeiux. He sure as hell didn't against Brook though you are right. He didn't look very good at all I thought. I started to think maybe those rumors of him being sick were true, but him and Sanchez denied it so that's not an excuse. I think like he said he just wanted to make it a "street fight" and knock him out as quick as he could.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes, I'll tell myself the truth
> 
> From last year
> "The Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense," Dan Rafael said on his chat on Friday at ESPN.com. "Ward isn't going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move to 175."


This is the reason I don't fault GGG for not making the move up to 168. I don't put much value into his unification plans at 160 since his opposition hasn't been great. But I do want him to have the opportunity to fight Alvarez at 160 (possibly lower since team Alvarez is composed of bitch characters) and make himself some money before finally moving up. Fighters generally don't benefit from yo-yoing with their weight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yes, I'll tell myself the truth
> 
> From last year
> "The Ward camp told me today their preference is to make GGG for this fall and then go after Kovalev, which makes sense," Dan Rafael said on his chat on Friday at ESPN.com. "Ward isn't going to go to light heavyweight and then come back down to face GGG. So face GGG now at whatever weight they can agree on and then, if all goes well, move to 175."


You do know that Golovkin's camp have a completely different story?
But Ward said it so it must be true?
Honestly,you bring this up at every opportunity and always say "but I just wanted to see a good fight"
Any fan of Ward wanted to see a good fight and they finally will.He'll win it as well but you'll still be going on about Golovkin and it's tiresome and boring.
We all know Sanchez runs his mouth,but we're supposed to accept that it's ok that Canela does what Oscar says?
Total and utter double standards and very disappointing from you.Every time I look on a thread (excluding deliberate trolling of course) you're the one bringing this up.
Golovkin has never fought for a title at 168 and a career SMW has now moved up to a weight he should have earlier and IMO will win the fight of the year (maybe not aesthetically) and yet here we are,any dig at all and you do it all the time.
@Bogotazo made a good point about you not being racist and a good poster.
I agree with both but on this subject we knew long ago that "you just wanted to see a great fight"
Well I'm not sure it would have been a great fight.A strong SMW (who admits he had been struggling to make weight) with supreme defensive and neutralising skills against a guy who is 34 and has spent his whole career at 160.
You didn't want a good fight.You wanted an easy fight for Andre that would always have had an asterisk against it anyway.
Ward is finally involved in the #1 fight in the sport at 175 and you're still banging on at every opportunity about a fight that you only say never happened because the guy you favour said so.
I read plenty about the email and the time they were all together at HBO and there's no definitive proof of anything.I had them on my phone last night but assumed there was no need for them today so just deleted them but they're easily found.
The timelines don't really add up either.
Why don't you just move the fuck on and stop tarnishing your good name as a poster?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> It would seem that many of you miss a key point...even if he "unifies the division", who the fvck would he have beat that's any better than the guys he's already beat? This does nothing for his legacy, as the MW division is so devoid of talent at this time...


The fact that you are sitting here saying that GGG should move up before beating Jacobs, Saunders, Eubank or Canelo, speaks volumes to how dominant & good Golovkin is. Jacobs and Canelo are especially very good fighters so I don't get why you would discredit those potential fights. both of those guys would be competitive vs GGG. Blame the opponents for the fights not happening, not GGG.

Don't group me in anybody, I wanted the GGG-Ward fight, it would have been between my two favorite fighters!

I wanted GGG to fight Degale, froch, or gilberto ramirez but those fights didnt happen for one reason or another. When and if GGG moves up, he will have some good fights at 168.

People were saying the same of Carlos Monzon and Marvin Hagler, how they should move up and they aren't fighting anyone.Critics disrespected Hopkins for years about how he wouldnt move up to 168 and how he wasnt challenging himself. Look at how their careers turned out, all 3 of them are great fighters and only Bhop moved up.

I want GGG to move up after he's dealt with Canelo and Jacobs.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit maybe it's time for a GGG subforum.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Please go step by step how this fight was finally made...ambitious. GTFO
> 
> Ward is the biggest Diva in boxing, thinking he is worth more than he actually is. He was pretty much forced into this fight after not doing shit for two years. Nothing ambitious about this diva bitch. I wonder why you like him though?


Ward is not ambitious? Is he really being force-fed ambition through HBO feeding tubes?

I think that's coercive and maybe even unethical.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Holy shit maybe it's time for a GGG subforum.


Exactly mate.
It's really soured the WBF for well over a year now and each thread always goes the same way.
Andre Ward is fighting Kovalev and we have a great fight on our hands.
But Andre has absolutely no relevance to this thread or countless others where he always gets brought up.
I know at least two of the most respected posters on the forum stopped posting on the WBF (at least for a while.I still think they might be sticking to it though) because of the toxicity around this subject and how it always sinks to the same level.
A GGG subforum won't happen,but it's a fucking half decent suggestion.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Exactly mate.
> It's really soured the WBF for well over a year now and each thread always goes the same way.
> Andre Ward is fighting Kovalev and we have a great fight on our hands.
> But Andre has absolutely no relevance to this thread or countless others where he always gets brought up.
> ...


Oh I know it won't happen, but it gets tiresome. Half the posts aren't even about the subject anymore. People say they're tired of it, but then go for pages and pages replying to the poster they're complaining about. If you think someone is trolling or their posts are coming from a racist view or saying the same thing over and over, don't freaking respond! They won't sit and talk to themselves, so ignore it and their posts will just sit there. We can't stop someone from posting what they want, but we can not reply to it and it'll be done with. :conf


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Oh I know it won't happen, but it gets tiresome. Half the posts aren't even about the subject anymore. People say they're tired of it, but then go for pages and pages replying to the poster they're complaining about. If you think someone is trolling or their posts are coming from a racist view or saying the same thing over and over, don't freaking respond! They won't sit and talk to themselves, so ignore it and their posts will just sit there. We can't stop someone from posting what they want, but we can not reply to it and it'll be done with. :conf


Oh I agree Divi.
That's why I'm only responding to someone who I don't view as a troll.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Oh I agree Divi.
> That's why I'm only responding to someone who I don't view as a troll.


:cheers

I just think it's going to take both sides for it to end, as in all discussions one side will always have a/some comments that aren't on the subject at hand. It's how it goes from there that determines how the thread goes, if it's ignored then it goes well... But nowadays anything said about GGG is attacked and defended to the end. And I get it, when someone says something you don't agree with at all you feel the urge to 'correct' them... Just on this subject that shit will never end and there's already too little traffic. All the bickering just makes people want to visit less.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> Ward is not ambitious? Is he really being force-fed ambition through HBO feeding tubes?
> 
> I think that's coercive and maybe even unethical.


Not any more ambitious than GGG...something Bball claims is a downfall of GGG


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> What the hell? He wasn't "forced" into this fight and he almost completely cleaned out 168, and before that won a gold medal in the Olympics. He isn't the first to have legal issues and is giving us the biggest fight of the year. No reason to hate and act like he isn't ambitious.


So you're just gonna forget all those years he was acting like a diva bitch? I'm glad he is finally fighting, but lets not pretend that he hasn't been acting like a bitch all this time...especially if the person praising Ward is calling out GGG for lack of ambition.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> So you're just gonna forget all those years he was acting like a diva bitch? I'm glad he is finally fighting, but lets not pretend that he hasn't been acting like a bitch all this time...especially if the person praising Ward is calling out GGG for lack of ambition.


I don't know how trying to fix your contract in court is acting like a Diva bitch. Dude fought the best, had legal problems, and is now fighting the best again .There's nothing bitch about that.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't know how trying to fix your contract in court is acting like a Diva bitch. Dude fought the best, had legal problems, and is now fighting the best again .There's nothing bitch about that.


OK, you're right. He hasn't fought one meaningful fight in years. He's a prime example of an ambitious fighter.

Tell me again where most of this guy's fight took place in the Super 6 tournament.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

mick557 said:


> That's speculation on your part. The facts we have is that he took his promoter to court and lost.
> 
> Not hating at all its just a shame it took so long.
> 
> ...


 you're seriously comparing fighting a top 3 p4p talent in Kovalev boxing to begging for a fight vs Canelo Alvarez who was dominated by a 40 year old Mayweather


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You know that the only reason he fought Brook was because as usual, there was a problem with his opponent or his opponent's team. Eubank Sr. was being a bitch during negotiations. The guy on house arrest (Wade) was his mandatory.
> 
> The thing is you direct your hatred towards GGG instead of the other middleweight contenders who are ducking him. Brook was a replacement because Eubank's team created problems.


But that's the thing. Plenty of atgs have been in situations where nobody would fight them. They usually look up in weight, not down. And Billy Joe Saunders is a ho who turned down fights with Jacobs, GGG, Rosdao, Stevens and Monroe. So I got you on that. I said Canelo needs to man up already. When Jacobs announced his fight with Mora I said "Man just fight GGG".
http://checkhookboxing.com/index.ph...ora-in-rematch-on-july-30.84974/#post-2514934



tommygun711 said:


> The fact that you are sitting here saying that GGG should move up before beating Jacobs, Saunders, Eubank or Canelo, speaks volumes to how dominant & good Golovkin is. Jacobs and Canelo are especially very good fighters so I don't get why you would discredit those potential fights. both of those guys would be competitive vs GGG. Blame the opponents for the fights not happening, not GGG.
> 
> Don't group me in anybody, I wanted the GGG-Ward fight, it would have been between my two favorite fighters!
> 
> ...


I rate Hagler the lowest of the fab 4 because of that :respek


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You do know that Golovkin's camp have a completely different story?
> But Ward said it so it must be true?
> Honestly,you bring this up at every opportunity and always say "but I just wanted to see a good fight"
> Any fan of Ward wanted to see a good fight and they finally will.He'll win it as well but you'll still be going on about Golovkin and it's tiresome and boring.
> ...


Why do you always have to write in essays? :sad5


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> GGG gets sloppy for 1 fight and you guys think he can't move his head :lol:


Nice one :yep

These haters want to see whiplash-inducing head flailing - they can't appreciate precise, economical head movement.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> OK, you're right. He hasn't fought one meaningful fight in years. He's a prime example of an ambitious fighter.
> 
> Tell me again where most of this guy's fight took place in the Super 6 tournament.


You're calling a pound for pound fighter featuring in the biggest fight of the year unambitious, not really interested in trying to get through your head why a layoff due to legal troubles doesn't negate that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

On a side note, Golovkins English has improved considerably over the past few fights. You have to give the man props. Whereas Canelo barely speaks a word of English on tape.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You're calling a pound for pound fighter featuring in the biggest fight of the year unambitious, not really interested in trying to get through your head why a layoff due to legal troubles doesn't negate that.


He's no more ambitious than GGG, that's my point. That, and he acts like a fucking diva


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Why do you always have to write in essays? :sad5


Because it might come across a lot more unpleasant if I try to condense it,which is not my intention.
But,if that's your preference,why do you keep bleating the same shit on every Golovkin thread?


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Because it might come across a lot more unpleasant if I try to condense it,which is not my intention.
> But,if that's your preference,why do you keep bleating the same shit on every Golovkin thread?


Because he can't use him to give an indirect compliment to a black fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Because it might come across a lot more unpleasant if I try to condense it,which is not my intention.
> But,if that's your preference,why do you keep bleating the same shit on every Golovkin thread?


I'll reply to your whole post. It's just when I'm in these threads with multiple people trying to reply to me at once, it's hard getting to the long ones.

And to be clear the reason I'm "bleating the same shit" is because people try address me with the same crap in every thread. We see that Andre Ward is now the subtopic of this thread. I never brought up Ward.

Here is when Ward's name was brought up


Wordup said:


> So trying to clean out the division you are currently in is unambitious, But Andre Ward did fuck all for years, yet you did/do nothing other than absolutely adore him


I originally was relating GGG to Lomachenko, but somebody dragged Ward into the conversation.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll reply to your whole post. It's just when I'm in these threads with multiple people trying to reply to me at once, it's hard getting to the long ones.
> 
> And to be clear the reason I'm "bleating the same shit" is because people try address me with the same crap in every thread. We see that Andre Ward is now the subtopic of this thread. I never brought up Ward.
> 
> ...


If you want to hold me to this thread alone then fine,but here's what you said in another thread in the last couple days with no provocation

"he's next fight is at 154 and is fighting for a title. If he was to unify right afterward vs Jermal Charlo and then fight Andrade, I would have to respect that honestly. Those are still really tough fights. He needs to fight GGG though after all the dick teasing he's been doing. He doesn't need to sink to GGG's level and dick tease us with a fight that he never intended on ever taking"

And that's a perfect example of what I'm talking about.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> If you want to hold me to this thread alone then fine,but here's what you said in another thread in the last couple days with no provocation
> 
> "he's next fight is at 154 and is fighting for a title. If he was to unify right afterward vs Jermal Charlo and then fight Andrade, I would have to respect that honestly. Those are still really tough fights. He needs to fight GGG though after all the dick teasing he's been doing. He doesn't need to sink to GGG's level and dick tease us with a fight that he never intended on ever taking"
> 
> And that's a perfect example of what I'm talking about.


I did imply Ward there, but I wasn't trying to redirect the conversation. My main point was about Canelo sticking to his word and how that it could hurt his reputation if he doesn't. Canelo is one of my favorite fighters, but I can't give him a pass for pulling the bait and switch when I dissed GGG for doing it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo is one of my favorite fighters, but I can't give him a pass for pulling the bait and switch when I dissed GGG for doing it.


dont you see how the GGG- canelo situation is different from GGG-Ward?

Canelo and GGG were technically in the same weight class (155 counts as middleweight) canelo had the lineal title, Canelo said many times he would fight GGG

Ward was at 168, GGG has never fought at 168 before. Completely different situations


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I did imply Ward there, but I wasn't trying to redirect the conversation. My main point was about Canelo sticking to his word and how that it could hurt his reputation if he doesn't. Canelo is one of my favorite fighters, but I can't give him a pass for pulling the bait and switch when I dissed GGG for doing it.


"Sink to GGG's level"?:lol:

Canelo is the biggest joke in the whole sport.That ship you hope Canelo isn't on left port with him in the wheelhouse long ago.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Because he can't use him to give an indirect compliment to a black fighter.


I'm still hoping that this is just Bball's Achilles heel mate.I genuinely don't believe he is motivated by race.
Golovkin seems to have had a really adverse effect on the quality of posting here.
I hope Bball just dislikes him and not because of his ethnicity.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm still hoping that this is just Bball's Achilles heel mate.I genuinely don't believe he is motivated by race.
> Golovkin seems to have had a really adverse effect on the quality of posting here.
> I hope Bball just dislikes him and not because of his ethnicity.


Why would it be based off his ethnicity when he's explain more than a million times the issues he has? People don't have to agree with the reason but they make perfect sense and all this stupid race shit has fucking ruined the forum. Fuck. You're a perfectly reasonable poster, no need to fall into the stupid race shit all these other guys are doing.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

Fuck me, how can we have about 500 threads that end up with the same shit argument. :sad5


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Why would it be based off his ethnicity when he's explain more than a million times the issues he has? People don't have to agree with the reason but they make perfect sense and all this stupid race shit has fucking ruined the forum. Fuck. You're a perfectly reasonable poster, no need to fall into the stupid race shit all these other guys are doing.


I think you've missed my point mate.
I was replying to a post that said something about bball being unable to give an indirect compliment to a black fighter.
My point is that I don't think that's how bball truly plays.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I think you've missed my point mate.
> I was replying to a post that said something about bball being unable to give an indirect compliment to a black fighter.
> My point is that I don't think that's how bball truly plays.


Nah I don't think you think he's doing it because of race, and I probably came off harsh as hell.  I just think you're above even getting into the nonsense race baiting that goes on here or responding to posters who say stupid stuff like that. I know you're intelligent enough to know him having an issue with 1 white fighter isn't because of any racial thing, that's almost as dumb as those who say GGG is only attacked by certain people because he wanted to fight Floyd.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm still hoping that this is just Bball's Achilles heel mate.I genuinely don't believe he is motivated by race.
> Golovkin seems to have had a really adverse effect on the quality of posting here.
> I hope Bball just dislikes him and not because of his ethnicity.


It all stems from a couple of incidents:

1. Golovkin saying he'd fight FMjr at 154. That really bothered some here, just the idea that GG was interested. And it didn't help that many said FMjr doesn't stand a chance to win. So naturally the more vocal,and vested, FMjr fans started hating on GG. That was the aura around here when I joined.

2. Sanchez said GG can beat anyone from 154 to 168. Abel Sanchez said it, so naturally GG was obligated to prove his trainer right or wrong I suppose, according to some.

I guess when Virgil Hunter says Ward would be a HW by age 32, his words don't carry the same meaning, or invoke the same ire of posters.

3. GG versus Ward at 164. This seemed to really annoy posters, as if it was completely unreasonable. Especially since GG said he would face Froch and Chavez Jr at 168.

Seems Ward is allowed to have a couple of tune before facing the top guy in the division (Or one of, as Stevenson is still the lineal LtHW World Champion).

Truth of the matter is, there has been a very little window to realistically make this fight. But that hasn't stopped either side fom makig accusations that carry little water.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Fuck me, how can we have about 500 threads that end up with the same shit argument. :sad5


Because this forum is starting to be overrun by children, who post whatever comes into their heads, and who constantly insult other members. - And the moderators seem to be asleep at the wheel.

Despite having some extremely knowledgable & intelligent posters, this place is fast becoming another ESB. I spend most of my time elsewhere, these days.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> He's no more ambitious than GGG, that's my point. That, and he acts like a fucking diva


Each are ambitious but there's something to be said about Ward moving up and fighting a huge puncher. Nothing wrong with GGG wanting to unify but it's not the same risk.

Divas don't take big risks. That word is so abused.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Each are ambitious but there's something to be said about Ward moving up and fighting a huge puncher. Nothing wrong with GGG wanting to unify but it's not the same risk.
> 
> Divas don't take big risks. That word is so abused.


Yup, it only took 5 years...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> dont you see how the GGG- canelo situation is different from GGG-Ward?
> 
> Canelo and GGG were technically in the same weight class (155 counts as middleweight) canelo had the lineal title, Canelo said many times he would fight GGG
> 
> Ward was at 168, GGG has never fought at 168 before. Completely different situations


situations don't need to be completely equivalent to be similar or comparable. Plus Canelo has never actually fought above 155 or against a middleweight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> situations don't need to be completely equivalent to be similar or comparable. Plus Canelo has never actually fought above 155 or against a middleweight


but 155 is middleweight by default. and he had the title.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Why would it be based off his ethnicity when he's explain more than a million times the issues he has? People don't have to agree with the reason but they make perfect sense and all this stupid race shit has fucking ruined the forum. Fuck. You're a perfectly reasonable poster, no need to fall into the stupid race shit all these other guys are doing.


I love how these flip floppers accuse me of being racial biased while throwing racial insults. I saw one today directed to Bama in a thread about GGG about how he's been drinking too much purple drank with his hoodrats or some bullshit like that.



PityTheFool said:


> I think you've missed my point mate.
> I was replying to a post that said something about bball being unable to give an indirect compliment to a black fighter.
> My point is that I don't think that's how bball truly plays.


what does that even mean? :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Fuck me, how can we have about 500 threads that end up with the same shit argument. :sad5


Same shit posters


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> It all stems from a couple of incidents:
> 
> 1. Golovkin saying he'd fight FMjr at 154. That really bothered some here, just the idea that GG was interested. And it didn't help that many said FMjr doesn't stand a chance to win. So naturally the more vocal,and vested, FMjr fans started hating on GG. That was the aura around here when I joined.
> 
> ...


I'll admit that I don't think it was fair for FMJ to even have to be considered as an opponent for GGG.

But I'm also a fan of Ward,though I do agree it's ridiculous that anything Sanchez says automatically means that GGG is accountable for it.
But by and large I agree with what you're saying Mal.And the timelines don't make sense and one side's word is taken as gospel.
Double standards is the main problem,and I think we should be able to enjoy both fighters without this constant referring to Andre in threads about a guy who has never fought or held a title at 168.
And he had no business calling Floyd out either,so whoever's responsible for both guys calling out a guy who started at 130 and was a small welter should both be held to an equal standard.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I love how these flip floppers accuse me of being racial biased while throwing racial insults. I saw one today directed to Bama in a thread about GGG about how he's been drinking too much purple drank with his hoodrats or some bullshit like that.
> 
> what does that even mean? :lol:


Do you really need me to explain it?
Seems pretty self-explanatory to me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> It all stems from a couple of incidents:
> 
> 1. Golovkin saying he'd fight FMjr at 154. That really bothered some here, just the idea that GG was interested. And it didn't help that many said FMjr doesn't stand a chance to win. So naturally the more vocal,and vested, FMjr fans started hating on GG. That was the aura around here when I joined.
> 
> ...


Or you could just read what I've typed here a 1,000 times.



bballchump11 said:


> It originally stemmed from his fans trying to disrespect Sergio Martinez actually. His fiasco with Ward exasperated this situation. If he never wanted to fight him, he shouldn't have dick teased us.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'll admit that I don't think it was fair for FMJ to even have to be considered as an opponent for GGG.
> 
> But I'm also a fan of Ward,though I do agree it's ridiculous that anything Sanchez says automatically means that GGG is accountable for it.
> But by and large I agree with what you're saying Mal.And the timelines don't make sense and one side's word is taken as gospel.
> ...


I'm in the same boat. FMjr had no obligation to face GG at that stage. Sure, it would have interesting, but the fight not happening is just how it is with a retiring fighters, and guys still wanting to face him.

I really hate that many here take sides, like we're still in high school. I take the side of no promoter, no fighter, no network. As a fan hoping for the best fights to be made, I gain nothing by choosing one side to root for.

I'm just glad we'll get Ward versus Kovalev. These are two fighters I look at as must see TV!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> On a side note, Golovkins English has improved considerably over the past few fights. You have to give the man props. Whereas Canelo barely speaks a word of English on tape.


That's an interesting point.

I agree it says a lot about how the two men approach the sport as a whole.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> but 155 is middleweight by default. and he had the title.


I agree, but he still could have said that he's no real middleweight, that he only fought Cotto because it was what the Mexcian and Puerto Rican fans clamored for. Then proceeded to fight a bunch of light middleweights afterward. It's not like he fought Billy Joe Saunders or Jacobs.

Instead he talked all that shit to GGG and led everybody on as if he was about to fight GGG. So I do have to call him out for that. If GGG said


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Or you could just read what I've typed here a 1,000 times.


Yeah, I'm going to take the time to search through 20K posts. No thanks. What you say and they way you post says more then anything you'll clean up for everyone to read and judge. Your hatred of GG started w/ FMjr...no need to explain, you've made it clear.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Do you really need me to explain it?
> Seems pretty self-explanatory to me.


he said I can't give an indirect compliment to a black fighter? I have no idea what he's insinuating there.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I love how these flip floppers accuse me of being racial biased while throwing racial insults. I saw one today directed to Bama in a thread about GGG about how he's been drinking too much purple drank with his hoodrats or some bullshit like that.


Definitely saw the purple drank and hoodrats comment, but nobody else wants to say anything about that because that poster or his reasons for posting that couldn't be racist. Definitely a clear double standard on what/who posters take issue with.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Yeah, I'm going to take the time to search through 20K posts. No thanks. What you say and they way you post says more then anything you'll clean up for everyone to read and judge. Your hatred of GG started w/ FMjr...no need to explain, you've made it clear.


Or you could just read what I respond to you because I've said that exact same thing to you multiple times. And you didn't even know me what I first started criticizing GGG so how would you know?



Mal said:


> I don't know. I'm sorry for assuming this about you again.


You're forgiven. Just learn from your mistakes


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> That's an interesting point.
> 
> I agree it says a lot about how the two men approach the sport as a whole.


We also got GGG Brook on pay tv, no extra pay. Where as Canelo Smith is costing us $40


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Or you could just read what I respond to you because I've said that exact same thing to you multiple times. And you didn't even know me what I first started criticizing GGG so how would you know?
> 
> You're forgiven. Just learn from your mistakes


Your response is typically..."I already said why before..." and I have no inclination to search 24K posts.

I'm forgiven for what? Are you drunk already BBall? Or am I forgiven for not giving a damn about your 24K posts history to look through. Say what you will, you're a silly hater of GG and have your own silly reasons, which you don't apply consistently to others anyway. When it comes to GG, you aren't much off from being a troll.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Definitely saw the purple drank and hoodrats comment, but nobody else wants to say anything about that because that poster or his reasons for posting that couldn't be racist. Definitely a clear double standard on what/who posters take issue with.


I agree with that.Which thread is that in?
Can't have it both ways.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Your response is typically..."I already said why before..." and I have no inclination to search 24K posts.
> 
> I'm forgiven for what? Are you drunk already BBall? Or am I forgiven for not giving a damn about your 24K posts history to look through. Say what you will, you're a silly hater of GG and have your own silly reasons, which you don't apply consistently to others anyway. When it comes to GG, you aren't much off from being a troll.


I forgive you for making another baseless assumption about me even though I told you the actual reason... again. And I really don't say anything that out of the world about GGG. This forum is in a bubble. In the thread asking for everybody's favorite fighter, GGG won by a landslide. Go to other forums on other sites, you'll see much more opinions more extreme than my own. You'll also see many posters who feel the exact way I do who aren't black, who aren't Mayweather fans.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I forgive you for making another baseless assumption about me even though I told you the actual reason... again. And I really don't say anything that out of the world about GGG. This forum is in a bubble. In the thread asking for everybody's favorite fighter, GGG won by a landslide. Go to other forums on other sites, you'll see much more opinions more extreme than my own. You'll also see many posters who feel the exact way I do who aren't black, who aren't Mayweather fans.


Your actual reason? Can you post it again, or do I need to search all day long to see what silly reason you've stuck with to hate on GG. Oh wait, I forgot one, was it all because of the fans? Because that's just as viable and important as picking sides. 

So what if everyone's fave is GG? Why does that bother you so much? I really don't care what other posters of whatever skin color say about GG on other sites. As a matter of fact, I don't even care what you say are reasons for your hatred of GG. Like I said, you've made it clear with the way you post about him, and what you say. Anything you say now will just be a cleaned up version of how you really feel. And that's a waste of time for both of us.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I agree with that.Which thread is that in?
> Can't have it both ways.


One of these many GGG threads I believe. It was that casual hook dude, and it appears either a mod or himself removed the post now. Quite sure bball quoted it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> One of these many GGG threads I believe. It was that casual hook dude, and it appears either a mod or himself removed the post now. Quite sure bball quoted it.


I can believe it would have been removed mate.
It would be the right thing to do.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> situations don't need to be completely equivalent to be similar or comparable. Plus Canelo has never actually fought above 155 or against a middleweight


155 is middleweight...


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Exactly mate.
> It's really soured the WBF for well over a year now and each thread always goes the same way.
> Andre Ward is fighting Kovalev and we have a great fight on our hands.
> But Andre has absolutely no relevance to this thread or countless others where he always gets brought up.
> ...


Not true, I still post on occasion


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> 155 is middleweight...


Not if the other guy can't weigh 160. 
Or if the other guy normally weighs around 145.

Get real.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Not if the other guy can't weigh 160.
> Or if the other guy normally weighs around 145.
> 
> Get real.


Canelo chose that weight, probably because he has a hard time making 154. He comes in the ring on fight night weighing around 175lbs. Like it or not, he's a middleweight. If he isn't, then he needs to get his bitch ass back to 154 and stay there.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Canelo chose that weight, probably because he has a hard time making 154. He comes in the ring on fight night weighing around 175lbs. Like it or not, he's a middleweight. If he isn't, then he needs to get his bitch ass back to 154 and stay there.


absolutely. I thought you were trying to argue in his favor.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Relevant


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

GGG has absolutely no head movement, none... he makes Ricardo Mayorga look like Pernell Whitaker. I wouldn't be surprised if Canelo wins by TKO if the fight takes place a year or two from now which is Oscar's plan. They're using father time as a tactic which is a little dirty, but GGG dug his own grave marinating in bum land. He could of done great things, but he'll just be another Zoo and Canelo is the Hatton. 

Shits chess, not checkers.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The problem we have and all boxing forums have is that people get too caught up in the politics.

Negotiations are not easy in this sport and fights are or aren't made for all kinds of reasons.then we get the inevitable quotes from people with vested interest and a personal image to protect (so the boxer/promoter/manager/network whatever) and the fans lap it up like they know what happened.

Don't take anything these people say as gospel while they are still earning in the sport,people post on these forums like they know the whole fall out of negotiations for ward-ggg or billy Joe saunders in the states when the truth is they are just being fed lines in the media from parties who have significant self interest.

Just do yourselfs a favour and don't get involved in 'ducking' talk because it ruins forums.

Saul Alvarez and gennady Golovkin are both world class fighters and obviously aren't cowards.their reward for their life time of work and exceptional skills is to be regarded by fans as 'bitches' or 'duckers'.yet the truth is these fans have no idea what happens behind closed doors.so why waste time pretending you do?


----------



## Zubar23 (Jan 19, 2016)

One to watch said:


> The problem we have and all boxing forums have is that people get too caught up in the politics.
> 
> Negotiations are not easy in this sport and fights are or aren't made for all kinds of reasons.then we get the inevitable quotes from people with vested interest and a personal image to protect (so the boxer/promoter/manager/network whatever) and the fans lap it up like they know what happened.
> 
> ...


That's true in a lot of cases but for Canelo-GGG it's pretty clear. The fight got mandated with Alvarez calling him in the ring talking about Mexicans don't fuck around, then hands his belt over to Golovkin and leaves the weight class entirely. I don't know how you can defend that. Politics don't matter because it was a mandatory - if they couldn't agree on terms it would have just gone to bids. You can't blame Golden Boy either because they work for Canelo not the other way around


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Your actual reason? Can you post it again, or do I need to search all day long to see what silly reason you've stuck with to hate on GG. Oh wait, I forgot one, was it all because of the fans? Because that's just as viable and important as picking sides.
> 
> So what if everyone's fave is GG? Why does that bother you so much? I really don't care what other posters of whatever skin color say about GG on other sites. As a matter of fact, I don't even care what you say are reasons for your hatred of GG. Like I said, you've made it clear with the way you post about him, and what you say. Anything you say now will just be a cleaned up version of how you really feel. And that's a waste of time for both of us.


Shuddup ***, stop trying to get bball to let you suck his dick


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully GGG's perceived weaknesses will get him the big fights.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Hopefully GGG's perceived weaknesses will get him the big fights.


He had a big fight in Ward but he ran away


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He had a big fight in Ward but he ran away


ok


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Shuddup ***, stop trying to get bball to let you suck his dick


Go away troll...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Relevant


Forget Canelo I'm imagining a prime Pacquiao


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Forget Canelo I'm imagining a prime Pacquiao


Now I know you're trolling :lol:


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> The fact that you are sitting here saying that GGG should move up before beating Jacobs, Saunders, Eubank or Canelo, speaks volumes to how dominant & good Golovkin is. Jacobs and Canelo are especially very good fighters so I don't get why you would discredit those potential fights. both of those guys would be competitive vs GGG. Blame the opponents for the fights not happening, not GGG.
> 
> Don't group me in anybody, I wanted the GGG-Ward fight, it would have been between my two favorite fighters!
> 
> ...


In fairness Canelo isn't a 160lb fighter, at least not at this point...and Jacobs is "pretty good" but he's not going to enhance GGG's legacy or standing. Don't hear what I'm not saying, I'm not saying GGG isn't good...I'm not even saying he couldn't be great, I'm just saying I want to see it. I want to see him challenge himself against other really good/great fighters and there are none of those in the MW division.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> In fairness Canelo isn't a 160lb fighter, at least not at this point*...and Jacobs is "pretty good" but he's not going to enhance GGG's legacy or standing. *Don't hear what I'm not saying, I'm not saying GGG isn't good...I'm not even saying he couldn't be great, I'm just saying I want to see it. I want to see him challenge himself against other really good/great fighters and there are none of those in the MW division.


Personally, I think Jacobs would be Golovkin's toughest opponent to date.

He's not a proven "elite" fighter, but then what current MW is?


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Personally, I think Jacobs would be Golovkin's toughest opponent to date.
> 
> He's not a proven "elite" fighter, but then what current MW is?


I agree that he'd probably be the best he's fought, the only problem I have with Danny is that I just don't believe he has the chin to stay in with GGG.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> In fairness Canelo isn't a 160lb fighter, at least not at this point...and Jacobs is "pretty good" but he's not going to enhance GGG's legacy or standing. Don't hear what I'm not saying, I'm not saying GGG isn't good...I'm not even saying he couldn't be great, I'm just saying I want to see it. I want to see him challenge himself against other really good/great fighters and there are none of those in the MW division.


wrong, canelo had the lineal title, he fought at 155 numerous times. 155 is middleweight by default there is nothing wrong with GGG vs jacobs or canelo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Relevant


That had to have given Canelo confidence. Canelo and GGG will fight, I think Canelo is just padding that bank account before he gets in with Golo next year in May


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Floyd would've made Golovkin look foolish at any weight. Said it here and at the old house.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Canelo seems to be a protected species around these parts.

All these dudes saying GGG should move up to fight Ward at 168 yet Canelo wouldn't even fight the best in the weight class he held the linear title in, but that's okay because "he's not a true MW" & "he'll fight GGG next year" :-(


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


Wow, didn't expect him to call himself the best fighter in the world.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> Canelo seems to be a protected species around these parts.
> 
> All these dudes saying GGG should move up to fight Ward at 168 yet Canelo wouldn't even fight the best in the weight class he held the linear title in, but that's okay because "he's not a true MW" & "he'll fight GGG next year" :-(


Next year isn't far away


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Floyd would've made Golovkin look foolish at any weight. Said it here and at the old house.


Floyd sr didnt think so.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Floyd sr didnt think so.


I take SR with a grain of salt.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I take SR with a grain of salt.


Floyd Sr was quick to say that Jr is going to stay far away from GGG, thats a very telling statement on it's own. Im not going to entertain Floyd beating Golovkin at 160. its a ridiculous assertion with no evidence. GGG would walk through Floyd's punches like nothing.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Floyd Sr was quick to say that Jr is going to stay far away from GGG, thats a very telling statement on it's own. Im not going to entertain Floyd beating Golovkin at 160. its a ridiculous assertion with no evidence. GGG would walk through Floyd's punches like nothing.


Yeah and Oskee beat Floyd remember


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah and Oskee beat Floyd remember


no he didn't


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> no he didn't


sr thought so


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Tuff Gong said:


> Canelo seems to be a protected species around these parts.
> 
> All these dudes saying GGG should move up to fight Ward at 168 yet Canelo wouldn't even fight the best in the weight class he held the linear title in, but that's okay because "he's not a true MW" & "he'll fight GGG next year" :-(


Yes,but you must remember,"all these dudes" were most likely known as very "special" when they were younger and probably still are today.
Not their fault i suppose,they didnt want that extra chromosome.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Relevant


Canelo will have his moments and rounds. Overall I think GGG will be more active and gets the edge due to work rate.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Next year isn't far away


Yeah, that "next year" started from 2015... next year it's gonna be "next year" again. Fuck Canelo, right in his pussy.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That had to have given Canelo confidence. Canelo and GGG will fight, I think Canelo is just padding that bank account before he gets in with Golo next year in May


You have to notice, though, how Brook was throwing those punches. he's mostly pushing them. Throwing without snapping his other arm backwards. This gives speed but less power.
The same with those left uppercuts, which he mostly threw no swivel or weight shift to the side, which again is done for speed at the (extreme) expense of less power.

I don't fault him for this, it was the smart way to fight Golovkin, but it amplifies the idea that Golovkin simply didn't GAF about getting tagged by the guy.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You have to notice, though, how Brook was throwing those punches. he's mostly pushing them. Throwing without snapping his other arm backwards. This gives speed but less power.
> The same with those left uppercuts, which he mostly threw no swivel or weight shift to the side, which again is done for speed at the (extreme) expense of less power.
> 
> I don't fault him for this, it was the smart way to fight Golovkin, but it amplifies the idea that Golovkin simply didn't GAF about getting tagged by the guy.


I cant say. Who thew fuck am I to tell 2 world champs what they feel and what they don't in the heat of battle.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Yeah, that "next year" started from 2015... next year it's gonna be "next year" again. Fuck Canelo, right in his pussy.


Dry your eyes


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Dry your eyes


After you take his nuts out your mouth


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You have to notice, though, how Brook was throwing those punches. he's mostly pushing them. Throwing without snapping his other arm backwards. This gives speed but less power.
> The same with those left uppercuts, which he mostly threw no swivel or weight shift to the side, which again is done for speed at the (extreme) expense of less power.
> 
> I don't fault him for this, it was the smart way to fight Golovkin, but it amplifies the idea that Golovkin simply didn't GAF about getting tagged by the guy.


I think Kell was trying to move GGG back by putting more into his punches than he used to after getting clocked. Those punches had bad intentions, not just point fighting.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> After you take his nuts out your mouth


dream on honey.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> dream on honey.


I'm glad you found his nuts to suck on though, hopefully he can find it too someday so he can fight GGG. How deep into his big, hairy, gaping vagina did you have to dig to find it?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Terrible performance against a welterweight. Thank God he ducked Ward that would've been a Gatti level beat down. He's lucky the middleweight division is so atrocious, I can't think of a decent middleweight boxer in the last 30 years he beats. 2009 Mayweather beats him easy. If Canelo doesn't sign the fight and clown this dude he's a bitch


Because as we all know, if a fighter has a weakness, then he sucks and can't beat anybody.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> We all knew he had no head movement before and is easy to hit, this is nothing new.
> 
> What was a surprise was that Brook could take Golovkin's power for the most part, he didn't just fold when Golovkin hit him cleanly, amazing when you consider Brook isn't even a middleweight, he clearly is one tough SOB. It was also surprising how he fought back when he needed to, his spirit and desire to win matched his chin and bravery.
> 
> So what can we take from this fight. Firstly Brook is better than we thought and maybe a handful for anyone. Golovkin's power while impressive, won't discourage everyone and that even if Golovkin doesn't dominate you, he is relentless and will break you down unless you can find a way to stop him walking you down.


This thread should've ended with this post here - it says it all.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

tcw77 said:


> Cool, it time for the Jacobs and Canelo of this world to fight this no head movement ggg


:alfingers


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sign the Contract Big Boy


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

honestly, GGG looks vulnerable at close range, I dont know how good of an infighter he is, honestly. He sort of looks loss at that range, at times. GGG needs some space to be really effective, if you get into that space where he can be effective, he will get you all day before you break. I think a good infighter, someone who is world class, would have a great chance of defeating him... but its hard to see who has that quality from 154 to 160.... 168, Ward has excellent infighting ability... but i think he was lose to guys like at 175... i dont really know who is fighting at 168.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

In terms of head movement and what I would call 'core' skills, GGG may turn out to be like Kostya Tszyu.

KT was a text book boxer with power when he turned professional, and he actually picked up a few bad habits as he went along as a pro fighter. Stopped moving his head as much, became seduced by the thrill of knocking people out.

Ten years time we might be able to draw parallels between the two soviet careers.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> In terms of head movement and what I would call 'core' skills, GGG may turn out to be like Kostya Tszyu.
> 
> KT was a text book boxer with power when he turned professional, and he actually picked up a few bad habits as he went along as a pro fighter. Stopped moving his head as much, became seduced by the thrill of knocking people out.
> 
> Ten years time we might be able to draw parallels between the two soviet careers.


You raise a valid point. In another thread, there were two vids of a pre-Sanchez GGG, he wasn't as aggressive or fan-friendly, but he was as, probably more so, technically proficient as he is now


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dontae interviewing and kind of debating Abel on Golovkin's performance against Brook at the start of this (as well as later on). The convo then turns into Abel talking about behind the scenes negotiation details with guys like BJS, Eubank (from his perspective), and the financial incentives for GGG to move up to 168.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You do know that Golovkin's camp have a completely different story?
> But Ward said it so it must be true?
> Honestly,you bring this up at every opportunity and always say "but I just wanted to see a good fight"
> Any fan of Ward wanted to see a good fight and they finally will.He'll win it as well but you'll still be going on about Golovkin and it's tiresome and boring.
> ...


I said I'd reply, so here I am :good

And what you said about GGG's story has no relevance to Ward. Ward was speaking on his on personal plans. His plan was to stay at 168 and fight GGG. Then he'd move up in weight after that fight to get ready for the Kovalev fight. Ward said moving to 175 would be permanent, so he wanted to fight GGG ASAP whole the fight was still possible.

And me wanting a good fight is true. GGG fans begged for GGG to fight Cotto when that fight is complete trash in all honesty. Littleass Cotto would have no chance vs GGG yet fans wanted to see that. GGG is a great fighter and I wanted to see him vs another great fighter in Ward. No need to coddle the man. I like to see my favorite fighters get tested.

And you're putting words in my mouth. I don't condone what Canelo and Oscar do and say. I have criticized them for their actions. The only double standards come from GGG's fans and team.

I also want to see Ward tested. I want to see him fight the best guys around his division. While at 168, I wanted to see him fight GGG, DeGale, Dirrell brothers, Ramirez, etc. I then wanted to see him fight Kovalev, Stevenson, Beterviev, etc. GGG fans are the ones who only want to see him take no risks at all.

And I also didn't bring this topic up. So how about you tell other posters to stop bringing Ward up to me.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I said I'd reply, so here I am :good
> 
> And what you said about GGG's story has no relevance to Ward. Ward was speaking on his on personal plans. His plan was to stay at 168 and fight GGG. Then he'd move up in weight after that fight to get ready for the Kovalev fight. Ward said moving to 175 would be permanent, so he wanted to fight GGG ASAP whole the fight was still possible.
> 
> ...


I told you in this very thread it might not have been you but I posted a quote from an ongoing thread where you did exactly what I said.
I wanted Cotto to fight the #1 contender or give up the belt.He gets no more shit from me because he's not back at MW.
But Cotto and Canelo have both held the WBC title.
That's a fact.Golovkin has never fought at 168 and anything Sanchez says should be held to the same standard as Virgil,Oscar or anyone else who speaks up for the fighter.
Bottom line is you've been bringing it up all the time long after it became a non-event and if you want to compare Canelo not fighting Golovkin to GGG not fighting Andre I'll be happy to discuss it.
But I'm off to watch the second halves.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fricking Abel. He rates Golovkin's performance as a 4 out of ten, but then says other boxers are hypocritical to knock that same performance.


Dude .......


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> In terms of head movement and what I would call 'core' skills, GGG may turn out to be like Kostya Tszyu.
> 
> KT was a text book boxer with power when he turned professional, and he actually picked up a few bad habits as he went along as a pro fighter. Stopped moving his head as much, became seduced by the thrill of knocking people out. .


This could party be true. (I tend to believe the "Golovkin just didn't give a fuck" theory myself) 
- But even if he's been picking up little bad habits, this fight and the resultant backlash from the fans will surely wake Golovkin up. He appears to be a very intelligent guy, and his core skills are unquestionable, so we will probably see him back to his older form in his next fight.

I also have a feeling that a large part of the "blame," if any is truly warranted, should be aimed at Abel Sanchez. I have seriously doubts about his being a good trainer, and this just adds to those doubts. - Especially when you hear him talk about the fight, saying there was nothing wrong with how Golovkin fought. He sounds like an enabler, not a trainer.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Floyd Sr was quick to say that Jr is going to stay far away from GGG, thats a very telling statement on it's own. Im not going to entertain Floyd beating Golovkin at 160. its a ridiculous assertion with no evidence. GGG would walk through Floyd's punches like nothing.


Yup. At any weight GGG's effective & not drained he'd have to be favoured. No shame in it, just a bridge too far for Floyd & I think he knew that, or at the very least was mindful of it. His "0" meant too much to him, ultimately.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You have to notice, though, how Brook was throwing those punches. he's mostly pushing them. Throwing without snapping his other arm backwards. This gives speed but less power.
> The same with those left uppercuts, which he mostly threw no swivel or weight shift to the side, which again is done for speed at the (extreme) expense of less power.
> 
> I don't fault him for this, it was the smart way to fight Golovkin, but it amplifies the idea that Golovkin simply didn't GAF about getting tagged by the guy.


I've said it before: I can see Golovkin being too confident in his own durability and a more successful matador than Brook wearing him down and shocking him late.


----------

